# Help. Need some info...



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi: I have three cats and one of my cats has been throwing up at least once a day for a couple days now. Not sure if I should be worried. Can you help? He is a Persian and 1 1/2 yrs. old. He is not throwing up hairballs, he is throwing up food. I haven't changed anything in his diet and don't know why he's throwing up. Can you give me any insight???? THANK YOU!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What are you feeding the cat? Are you sure he hasn't gotten into anything recently?


----------



## beachgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

Does he go outside at all or is he an inside cat? If he does go out he might have gotten in to something. You might want to call your vet.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> What are you feeding the cat? Are you sure he hasn't gotten into anything recently?


My cats are all indoor cats. I have one cat who has had a UTI twice; therefore, they are all on the same food; ProPlan Urinary Tract Infection wet and dry foods. He didn't have a problem before w/this food. He could have gotten into something... but that something is what I wish I knew. So far today he hasn't thrown up but it's still early. If it keeps up I will definitely call the vet.


----------



## Rescue Squad (Nov 26, 2008)

Do you keep houseplants? Cats like to chew on greenery. If he's gotten onto a plant he may have a irritated stomach.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Is he staying hydrated? If you notice he's not drinking, you will want to make him with a syringe. I really hope he starts feeling better soon!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rockymtsweetie82 said:


> Is he staying hydrated? If you notice he's not drinking, you will want to make him with a syringe. I really hope he starts feeling better soon!


Yes, he's drinking and as soon as he vomits he eats again. Not sure what that means but I feel more positive about it because he's not lethargic or anything and is still running circles around the other pets.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Rescue Squad said:


> Do you keep houseplants? Cats like to chew on greenery. If he's gotten onto a plant he may have a irritated stomach.


Have no houseplants.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd give him a couple of hairball remedy treatments and see if that helps. If he has hair caught in his throat and just hasn't puked that up yet that would prevent food from going down. Good luck.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you for your responses. I just wanted you to know that he's been great now for awhile. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Just so you know, the Pro Plan (yes, even the one you're using) is a very low quality food for a very high price. Its first ingredients are corn gluten meal, chicken meal, wheat, and ground yellow corn. This could also cause problems for your kitties later down the road and I'd recommend switching. My mom had her cat on this for most of his life and now he's in renal failure. Just a suggestion.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Just so you know, the Pro Plan (yes, even the one you're using) is a very low quality food for a very high price. Its first ingredients are corn gluten meal, chicken meal, wheat, and ground yellow corn. This could also cause problems for your kitties later down the road and I'd recommend switching. My mom had her cat on this for most of his life and now he's in renal failure. Just a suggestion.


Thanks so much for the information. I had no idea. I had been using Pro Plan Urinary Tract because one of my cats is prone to urinary tract infections. Do you know of a product for a kibble & canned food that is good to use as a preventative? :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Blue Buffalo Spa Selects has no corn, wheat, gluten, soy, etc and it has cranberries in it and a pretty low ash and magnesium content as compared to ProPlan which is what helps with the UTIs. They also have cold-formed vitamins and minerals to help boost the immune system. 

I also like Wellness, it has cranberries as well, low ash and magnesium, all natural, really good food too. 

You can get both of them in PetCo, but only the Blue Buffalo in Petsmart. 

Be sure to do a gradual transition (two weeks of mixing the two together, at the least). 

Good luck!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Rann: Thx. I went to Pet Supplies Plus (PSP) today and will be transitioning my cats to Wellness. I want to finish up a little more of their present food before I transition. Thanks for the info. As we all do, I want my animals healthy!! 

The PSP I go to has a great selection of all of the premium dog/cat foods and is cheaper than PetCo. They also have a great selection of holistic food as well. I have found though that PetCo will match their prices which is good because it's way closer to me than PSP.


----------

